# Yanmar clutch parts



## mikegazaille (11 mo ago)

Hi guys and ladies,Ive been spending weeks trying to get all the clutch parts for my YM220D, I finally located a clutch and pressure plate and throw out bearing. I cannot find the throw out bearing slide collar return springs anywhere? If anyone has two they would sell or point me in the right direction i would much appreciate it. 
Thank You
Mike 
[email protected]
401-481-3638 Thanks again!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

mikegazaille said:


> Hi guys and ladies, I've been spending weeks trying to get all the clutch parts for my YM220D, I finally located a clutch and pressure plate and throw out bearing. I cannot find the throw out bearing slide collar return springs anywhere? If anyone has two they would sell or point me in the right direction i would much appreciate it.
> Thank You
> Mike
> [email protected]
> 401-481-3638 Thanks again!


Mike, The Yanmar Tractor Owners Group has a WIKI page with a long list of Yanmar parts suppliers. Plus the group has 3 of the parts suppliers in the membership community too. The link is below in my signature. 
Bret


----------



## mikegazaille (11 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------

